# How Would You Guys Like a PRS SE 7 Mushok?



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 12, 2014)

Back on October 3, I was chatting with a friend who has strong connections with PRS and we were discussing the topic of the scale length on the current SE 7 models, which as you all know is a super short 25".

My friend mentioned that he has told PRS many times that they ought to produce a SE Mushok 7, especially since Mushok himself has two private stock 7-strings that he uses for Staind and such. According to my friend, PRS said that if there is enough interest.....THEY WILL DO IT. 

So for those of you wanting a longer scale 7-string from PRS measuring at 27.7", then this is your chance! (Maybe we could even wiggle in some discussion about adding or subtracting a little extra length? Depends on what you guys feel is desirable.)

After seeing the flood of support to Konfyouzd setting up a thread about Agile/Rondo producing an 8-string acoustic, and finally seeing the guitars materialize in the hands of our fellow forum users, I felt inspired to create this thread as an opportunity extended towards those interested to express their interest by posting in this thread or by even personally emailing PRS and expressing definite interest and using some kind of group identifier so they could see that there is a large number/group of us from this forum who would be interested in a longer scale 7.


----------



## DeKay (Oct 12, 2014)

I am totally with it, I made 3 heavy low tuned free albums with my trusty prs mm baritone which is a freaking great and stable out of the box instrument but many many times I wish I had a higher string to get more high notes and more chord fiddle going. Even tuned to F# standard I miss one higher string.

7 string prs mushok in a new colour and maybe extended to 28? Insta buy for me, dream instrument. PRS make it happen! I gladly advertise that thing crazily around with my future albums.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 12, 2014)

DeKay said:


> 7 string prs mushok in a new colour and maybe extended to 28? Insta buy for me, dream instrument. PRS make it happen!


I think we share the same exact thought process here, man.  New color (although I really dig the brown-burst) and 28" (or standard 27").


----------



## likeayaresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Jesus christ, I'd be all over this if this would actually happen...


----------



## BlueTrident (Oct 12, 2014)

That would be awesome with hopefully some different colours on offer as well. I think 27" would be perfect as it would give PRS another foothold in the 7 string guitar market. I think if enough people buy it we might get a 7 string S2 model.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Oct 12, 2014)

27"


----------



## Turgon (Oct 12, 2014)

27", SS frets and Luminlays... instant buy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 12, 2014)

YESYESYES, pls PRS do it, in Silverburst if possible.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh yesyesyes!!!

27" Silverburst is a win for me too  It's a good compromise length before leads get too uncomfortable (which would defeat the purpose of a 7 for me). At 27.7" or 28", I'd probably just go for the 6-string instead and use it as a riffing guitar only.

Also, making it a Singlecut would be all kinds of awesome


----------



## Noxon (Oct 12, 2014)

I would totally spend the rent on one...


----------



## Shimme (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy Moly that'd be awesome and I would buy one day one. Love my MM baritone already, would like it even more with some more strings. Keep the scale length as is or push it to 28. Hopefully they through in a color besides silverburst, one is enough for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2014)

A 27.7'' PRS SE Mushok 7 would be the ONLY 7 I would not debate buying. Once I scavenged the cash, I WOULD be mine..


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in this and think it could sell well as there aren't many 7's in that body style plus Schecter is really the only company focused on producing extended scale 7's now as both Ibanez & Jackson seem to be cutting back on them in recent years.
I could be wrong but the fact that PRS have produced the PRS 7 in several limited finishes (spalt, Thomann ltd editions, etc) suggests to me that they're doing good business so I'd expect some new models or variants or even a S2 version in future....plus Namm isn't too far away now right?


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Oct 12, 2014)

A PRS Mike Mushok Baritone 7 string(27.7) or an Ibanez RGIB7(28) would be an uncontested buy.I would feel obligated to buy it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 12, 2014)

I think it might be a good risk for PRS to try a limited run of PRS SE MM 7's. I'm actually pretty surprised (in a good way) at how popular his PRS SE MM-6 model is already. I think PRS should recognize that making a MM-7 would be a good way to satisfy those people who want a 7 string PRS with a longer scale than the 25" SE7. 
I'm guessing that a number of the PRS roster artists currently using the SE7 would at the very least want to try a MM-7.


----------



## jwade (Oct 12, 2014)

I would be very interested in seeing a baritone 7 PRS. I personally liked the brown and red MM variants more than the silver burst one, but perhaps a slightly fancier top would be worth looking at, in line with his private stock custom 7s.

I did find an interesting article though, it's from 2012. Here are the relevant bits:



> *When playing live, is there a particular guitar you like to stick with?*
> 
> Yes, there is. When we recorded Staind, I kind of went back to soloing again. But now I play a baritone guitar, and I tune it down to F sharp. It&#8217;s real low on a baritone than a high E string, so that led me to having Paul Reed Smith make me a couple of 7-string guitars. I never wanted to play a 7-string, but now I am. So, pretty much, that&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve been playing &#8212; my baritone 7-string. It&#8217;s really not that difficult to make that change. The longer scale on the baritone &#8212; some of the stretches are a little bit trickier because they&#8217;re a little wider. But other than that, it&#8217;s kind of the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alice AKW (Oct 12, 2014)

My only gripe with the Mushoks is only 22 frets. If they fixed that and added a 7 string I'd be a very happy Alice


----------



## Jotun666 (Oct 12, 2014)

Another one in, but I agree with the 27'' scale, since I had one MM 6-string and the scale was a little too long for me.

The silverburst finish is awesome, and the brown burst too, but it may end looking odd depending on the top you get.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 12, 2014)

That would be sick.


----------



## Reynder (Oct 12, 2014)

10/10 would buy


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd be in. I love my 6 string MM. Quality is off the charts, and if even if they just did his two sig colors I'd snag a Silverburst to offset the brownburst one I have now. 

27" scale would be great....my favorite ever production 7 string was the JL7 and at 26.5 with a 70 on the low B, it was perfect...my M80M can get uncomfortable to play for long periods of time because of the scale, so I'd like to keep this one the same. Also, FAT NECK, thanks...the baritone has a perfect neck, so don't wuss out and make it uber thin...that'd be a serious deal-breaker for me. I play PRS guitars for the quality and the necks; it's why I bought this guitar in the first place. 

One more thing.....please do something decent about the pickups....the stock ones in the MM's blow so damn hard. If Schecter can do 26.5" scales with name brand pickups for just over a grand, PRS should be able to do it too. I don't want to spend over a grand and then have to play the pickup game...

If those things happened I'd pretty much have to own this guitar.

EDIT: Sent this to [email protected]:

*Hey guys,* 

MM baritone owner here....fantastic guitar with a few mods. Really fun to play and a rock solid guitar.


I've heard rumors that there might be a 7 string version made if enough people expressed interest. Your current 7 string models, while very nice, don't appeal to me just because of the scale length...that short of a scale doesn't allow me to use the string gauge I like for 7s, so a Mushok baritone 7 would very much assure a PRS 7 string purchase from me. So file this away as an interested customer, one of many I know that would purchase this guitar.


Specs I'd like to see considered would be:


27" scale length
SS frets
Name brand pickups (other companies are doing this at a competitive price point, and we'd very much like you to do the same)
Locking tuners
Current string through style bridge (love that thing)
Current shape-very comfortable to play


Priced accordingly-the 7s I'm currently playing are from Schecter with a 26.5" scale, SS frets, EMGs and locking tuners and are priced just over $1,000. I'd probably be willing to go to $1,500 for this, but past that there are enough options available to me that a higher cost just wouldn't be feasible to me unless purchased used.


Thanks for the great guitars we have from you now, and hopefully my next 7 string would be an extended scale PRS; I'd very much like it to be.


An interested past and future customer, 

________ __________


----------



## InfestedRabite (Oct 12, 2014)

When I was going to upgrade to a 7, my first thought was to go for the current PRS SE 7, but the smaller scale length really put me off. I'm probably not going to buy another 7 for a while, but if a longer scale PRS had been available I would definitely have given it serious thought over other guitars.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, do it!

My request is to have a beveled edge like on current SE models rather than scared off. Preferably flame or quilt finish, maybe even a nice classy stained finish with satin neck treatment...


----------



## jwade (Oct 12, 2014)

This doesn't need to turn into a 'dream specs custom' want list. This is someone's signature guitar, there's no point in asking for things that have literally nothing to do with the artists' already established sig preferences.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2014)

jwade said:


> This doesn't need to turn into a 'dream specs custom' want list. This is someone's signature guitar, there's no point in asking for things that have literally nothing to do with the artists' already established sig preferences.



I agree with this. I'd be perfectly fine with a stock Muskok 6 with an extra string. All I'd need since it would be easy to afford, too.  Just as long as they have the trans red one. All I've ever wanted was a baritone Custom 22 7 string and this would be perfect.


----------



## Omura (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd like to see a mushok 7.
I would certainly try one, but I don't know if I'd buy.

What I'd like to see even more is a 
PRS S2 cu24 7 string, with scale length of 25.5 or higher, maybe PRS style would be to go 26", Which I would be down with.
The reason I'd like to see an S2 7 over a full out US PRS, or another SE 7, is that the Se series are well made guitars, no doubt, but the longer I play them, the cheaper they tend to feel. The S2 series feels great, but has a price tag that would keep it within the range of a lot more players.
and if they would do coloured tops with natural backs, I would be on the instant buying wagon. Seriously, There is nothing I want more than a 7 string PRS with a long scale, a purple top, and natural back.


----------



## jwade (Oct 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with this. I'd be perfectly fine with a stock Muskok 6 with an extra string. All I'd need since it would be easy to afford, too.  Just as long as they have the trans red one. All I've ever wanted was a baritone Custom 22 7 string and this would be perfect.



Man, that'd be incredibly hard to say no to for me. The idea of the exact same guitar as the existing sigs, but with an added 7th string and the Vintage Cherry finish? I'd probably have to pull the trigger right away.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 12, 2014)

jwade said:


> This doesn't need to turn into a 'dream specs custom' want list. This is someone's signature guitar, there's no point in asking for things that have literally nothing to do with the artists' already established sig preferences.


^ This. Apparently people aren't reading my original post closely enough.

In the meantime, can we at least consider the possibility of a white or trans-white finish on a Mushok?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 12, 2014)

Also, everyone: should we go ahead and get an email list together?

I'm going to contact my friend, as well as our connection at PRS in the next few days to show whatever current interest there is on this thread, as well as what interest I've gathered via Facebook. 

If we could flood them with emails expressing a demand for the item in the market, then maybe we could get it. I see that steinmetzify has already taken the initiative! In the meantime, if you guys email PRS, please tell them that "Lucas P." (or aka "Emperor Guillotine") sent you! Link back to this thread if needed to tell them how you found out about this!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry man....I got over excited about what the specs might be. Depending on what they end up as (regular specs with an extra string would work) I'd be in.

Do the email list, I'd hit em up again.


----------



## geese_com (Oct 12, 2014)

It would be awesome if PRS did this. I'm interested.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 13, 2014)

While we are at it can we please request an SE custom 22 or 24 with stoptail bridge... I'm hoping this is already on the cards for next year...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ This. Apparently people aren't reading my original post closely enough.
> 
> In the meantime, can we at least consider the possibility of a white or trans-white finish on a Mushok?



I agree with a white. As well as black/natural binding or goldtop. I can see the goldtop happening because I THINK one of his main guitars were a DGT?


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2014)

There's a good one. That would be pretty ok with me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

Give it a beveled top and PRS will have my wallet.


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Give it a beveled top and PRS will have my wallet.



Yup, doesnt even have to be full core spec bevel, just the SE bevel and I'll snap one up...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd actually like it more if it were the slab style MM body with 7 strings, it's so typical of the MM signature nowadays. I like it and it stands out from the rest. It also looks a lot simpler and it's more affordable.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 13, 2014)

I would pretty much have to buy a 7-string Mushok sig with a 27" or longer scale, no question about it.


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2014)

I know his private stock 7s have the bird inlays, but I would hope they'll stick with no inlays like the previous sigs.

Imagine this with no inlays, I think it could be a pretty exceptionally well-selling sig:


----------



## Upgrayedd (Oct 13, 2014)

Insant buy for me. I love my MM SE and want another one allready, so this would be a no brainer.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 13, 2014)

Definitely interested, and I've never even played a MM sig - however, if they were good enough for Dave Young to take on tour with the DTP for who knows how long, I trust them. It'd be great to have a 27.7" one for Drop F, or something like that.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 13, 2014)

PRS SE would be good, S2 would be even better, one in all three (SE, S2 and full spec) would be the absolute monkey nuts.


----------



## Alice AKW (Oct 13, 2014)

My question is why stick with the Mushok branding? I think the current line of SE7 colors would sell like hotcakes if they made them baritone scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

Probably because the only way we'd get a baritone is if it's related to Mushok, since he uses a baritone 7.


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> My question is why stick with the Mushok branding? I think the current line of SE7 colors would sell like hotcakes if they made them baritone scale.


----------



## Omura (Oct 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably because the only way we'd get a baritone is if it's related to Mushok, since he uses a baritone 7.



It's pretty sad if PRS aren't willing to do longer scale 7s unless they come with artist branding. I'm sure someone that works at PRS or has connection to can see there is a market for 7 strings with loner scales.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, I could get into a Mushok 7 SE. I'd even hold off with getting another Schecter 7, if I knew for sure that a Mushok 7 SE was going to happen. I'm very much interested in a PRC 7-string, but the 25" scale length is a turn-off for me. A Mushok 7 SE, or even a regular SE 7-string with at least a 26" scale length would be just what the doctor ordered for me.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 14, 2014)

Email reply from PRS yesterday:

Hi Scott,

Thank you for writing to Paul Reed Smith Guitars with your feedback. I will certainly pass along your suggestions to our product development team.

Thank you for your continued support of Paul Reed Smith Guitars. 

Take care, 



Shawn Nuthall
Paul Reed Smith Guitars
380 Log Canoe Circle
Stevensville, MD 21666


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 14, 2014)

I also think that a simple 7 string version of the current model would be a great idea!I dont see why prs would take the risk to go with other passive pickups when their own are already more than decent and they know that people are just waiting to bitch on the next emg equipped guitar that comes out. Most people nowadays are crafty and want to modify their guitars even when the stock options are good! Keep it simple, relatively low cost like the current model and people will buy it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2014)

metalvince333 said:


> I also think that a simple 7 string version of the current model would be a great idea!I dont see why prs would take the risk to go with other passive pickups when their own are already more than decent and they know that people are just waiting to bitch on the next emg equipped guitar that comes out. Most people nowadays are crafty and want to modify their guitars even when the stock options are good! Keep it simple, relatively low cost like the current model and people will buy it.



This is basically what I also think. I'm almost POSITIVE the reason PRS uses shitty stock pickups is because they want to keep the price as low as they can, so they use the cheapest pickups they can find to keep the guitar affordable as possible before having to remove the actual pickups. . As you can tell by the Allender and the Torero, once they start using name-brand pickups, the price increases quite a bit. If I remember correctly, the original Allender was like $650 - $700, while the new one is $900.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 15, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is basically what I also think. I'm almost POSITIVE the reason PRS uses shitty stock pickups is because they want to keep the price as low as they can, so they use the cheapest pickups they can find to keep the guitar affordable as possible before having to remove the actual pickups. . As you can tell by the Allender and the Torero, once they start using name-brand pickups, the price increases quite a bit. If I remember correctly, the original Allender was like $650 - $700, while the new one is $900.


^ Yep. I had one of the first-generation Allender models back when the line was first introduced. With regards to the Mushok model, the pickups in it are slightly hotter and don't sound as crappy as the regular vintage treble and vintage bass pickups (like what were in my Allender) though.


----------



## Edika (Oct 15, 2014)

Haven't had a 7 for a while and I have been itching for one. Plus I always liked PRS guitars but they were out of my price range (the made in US models). The imports seemed nice but just didn't appeal that much to me. 
When the PRS SE 7 came out I was really tempted since it was quite affordable and seemed well made. Also having the stamp of approval of several members here (remember the blue wandering guitar?) made it even more tempting. But the 25 inch scale really put me off. I had a 25.5 inch 7 and while it was a joy to play the low B just didn't sound right.
Cash is low and I have a rule not to buy stuff unless I can afford them, since I'm not fond of payment plans. A 27 inch PRS will most probably make me brake this rule. So I'm one more interested person.


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Oct 16, 2014)

I dream about 28" 7-string! (except Agiles, they are not good enough IMO)
If PRS make such a guitar I would like to even make a preorder!
Now I play 28" 8-string, but I don't use the first string at all, just makes playing uncomfy to play 'cause of extra fretboard width.
I'm sure it would be bestseller by the way


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 16, 2014)

Now that I thought about it and ran the numbers, a 27.7" scale would let me play with 9s in A, having a meager 66 for the 7th string, instead of the 72 I actually use with my SE7. I think I'd be in.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 16, 2014)

YES DO IT I WOULD BUY 8 OF THEM


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 16, 2014)

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> YES DO IT I WOULD BUY 8 OF THEM


And give one to me if this idea actually comes to fruition and is produced? 

To everyone else: so should we go ahead and set up a group identifier for our emails (or not) and just flood the PRS rep's inbox? I'll be speaking with my friend later on and see if he can pass the word on to his connections at PRS. And then I'll be emailing PRS at some point with my explained proposal for the Mushok 7 based on all you guys' support for this.


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 16, 2014)

put me down for one. I build my own guitars but i wouldnt turn down an opportunity to own a PRS with a decent scale length. Seriously though, its the only thing that turns me away from dropping the cash. I build mine at 26in scale length and i think its perfect. If they do a 27'in 7 string maybe with their S2 bevel count me in.


----------



## jwade (Oct 17, 2014)

I found a couple things on Thomann that made me think it's not that unrealistic to hope for Mike to end up with a somewhat fancier 7 string sig. Considering that PRS was willing to make some limited runs with interesting finishes, logically it's not that far of a leap to a fancy artist sig SE7:


----------



## celticelk (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^ It would be nice if these (and the spalted-top version) were standard releases instead of limited - I find them much more attractive than the standard non-black colors.


----------



## richcastle66 (Oct 17, 2014)

JUST bought the Amethyst one but I would def buy a baritone one if they come out in a year or so! sign me up!


----------



## Omura (Oct 17, 2014)

jwade said:


> I found a couple things on Thomann that made me think it's not that unrealistic to hope for Mike to end up with a somewhat fancier 7 string sig. Considering that PRS was willing to make some limited runs with interesting finishes, logically it's not that far of a leap to a fancy artist sig SE7:



That brown burst is pure class!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 18, 2014)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ It would be nice if these (and the spalted-top version) were standard releases instead of limited - I find them much more attractive than the standard non-black colors.


I saw actually just looking at the spalted top SE 7 and the spalted top Zach Myers sig.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd love a spalted 7 to match my 6. These guitars are solid and a 7 string version would kick ass


----------



## 7stg (Oct 18, 2014)

27.7" 7 string would be awesome, much better for a 7 compared to 25.5 or the SE Custom 24 7-String which only has a very short 25 inch scale IMO. 24 frets would be great.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 18, 2014)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I'd love a spalted 7 to match my 6. These guitars are solid and a 7 string version would kick ass


When/where did you get a spalted Mushok?!?!?! O.O How did I not know about these?!?!?!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 19, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> When/where did you get a spalted Mushok?!?!?! O.O How did I not know about these?!?!?!



There was a limited run of 25 that I managed to get in on through the power of ebay.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 20, 2014)

Probably. I think they need to do it right. There's a good place for the pickups and a better place for the pickups...what am I saying? This is PRS, of course they're going to think things through. I already have the SE7, and I like it perfectly fine.

I'm in.

EDIT:  at the spalted.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 20, 2014)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> There was a limited run of 25 that I managed to get in on through the power of ebay.


Never knew about this. Like I said to celticelk previously in this thread, I was looking at a spalted SE 7 and a spalted SE Custom 24, but I'd love to get a spalted Mushok too. (Maybe I'll stumble upon one some day...)


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm with the people who are OK with the cheap stock pickups and cheap price. The MM6 I played was a great deal for the money and I would consider the MM7 if the price was right.

Costing over $1100 including me replacing the pickups and its hello Carvin for the DC7X 27" + all kind of other personal choices that don't cost much. You don't HAVE TO put a Quilt or Burl top on a Carvin lol.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd be in for one...even though I swore not to buy any more guitars (I own 14 of them right now). I'd make an exception for a MM7.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 24, 2014)

Literally my only qualm with the MM models is that they only have 22 frets  if they made the 7 string version have the normal 27.7" scale, 24 frets and it had a good cutaway, I'd be mighty tempted to pick one of those up instead of a Carvin DC7X  oh, and a satin neck please


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing this happen. After Dustie's USA sig, though, I would love to see a USA 7 string for under $4k (not that I would want to pay that much either). I know they would get enough orders if they did a limited run.


----------



## Shimme (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'd be willing to nut up for this if I had a couple months notice (college budget). Where should we contact?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 27, 2014)

^ I'd also like to know the best way to contact them. I'd buy one in every different color.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 28, 2014)

Alright, chaps. 

So we have a fair amount of interest in making this happen?

Do what I was talking about earlier (and what steinmetzify already did). Email PRS custom service expressing your interest. Their address is: [email protected]

(Mention where you heard about this from - that "Lucas P." or "Emperor Guillotine" sent you. - Also, link back to this thread if needed if you mention the forum.)

LAST THING!
To help me keep track of an email list and who has emailed expressing serious interest, please copy and paste this list into a post once you've emailed PRS and add your name to the list.

For example:

*Email List:*
Emperor Guillotine

-> then after copied and pasted...

*Email List:*
Emperor Guillotine
steinmetzify

(Taken care of you already, Scott.)

I know there are a lot more people interested in making this happen. But for now, let's flood PRS' email box showing our interest. I'll get the other people (not on this forum, I mean) on this as well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 28, 2014)

Wonder why this got moved here? This is CLEARLY NOT a "beginner" question. This is meant to benefit the entire forum since many are interested and already backing the idea.

(Now this post isn't going to get any traffic at all...)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 29, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wonder why this got moved here? This is CLEARLY NOT a "beginner" question. This is meant to benefit the entire forum since many are interested and already backing the idea.
> 
> (Now this post isn't going to get any traffic at all...)



I'd also like to know why this all got moved. I had to go through my likes to find the thread again.
I'll email them when I get the chance between jobs. 
Power in numbers people!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 1, 2014)

This really needs to be moved back. Thanks to mods moving this thread, traffic to it has been killed.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems silly to have this in the beginner section 

Anyways, I've been running around like a headless chicken the last few days so I finally got a chance to send an email over to them!

Email List:
Emperor Guillotine
steinmetzify
Shimme


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2014)

It's a conspiracy to make sure Carvin keeps selling DC7Xs


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 2, 2014)

I think they should totally put out a seven string, and go with the 27.7 inch scale. It's a little longer than a lot of people prefer for sevens, but I think it could fill a niche in the market. For people who maybe don't like the width of an eight string neck but still want the ability to tune down to F#, F, E, or whatever, it would be an excellent option. 

Maybe throw some good pickups in it. Not sure what Mike uses, but some Duncans or something would be sweet. If it costs a little more than the 6 string version it would be worth it I think.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 2, 2014)

MODS: can we please move this back? This is a legitimate business thread that has drawn considerable traffic compared to other threads in this section, and it has the potential for a new guitar to be proposed and released which will do some good for all the fellow forumites. I've already been in serious talks with PRS...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2014)

PM the mods, or maybe even PM Alex.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 4, 2014)

I like this SE7 idea!
I dislike the mods move on the thread, holy misclick


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 5, 2014)

Bumping this daily now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm joining you. 
Did you ever PM a mod? Maybe try flagging the OP and asking why it was moved?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 7, 2014)

Bump for a 7 string Mushok, especially since I just sold my 6. Let's get this done.


----------



## klang (Nov 8, 2014)

Just purchased SE 7 in Tobacco Burst or whatever they call it. Was considering a 7 or 8 string for a while looking into some Krakens and Agile, but sometihing was always putting me off. With all the favourable reviews here and in other forums, i decided to pull the trigger and got one off ebay for a fair price. I should say thanks to everyone. The guitar really is awesome. 
But I do feel the 7 string could have a little more tension for a low B. hopefully Thicker strings will fix that for me. But yes the Baritone would probably be nice to have available for purchase.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm joining you.
> Did you ever PM a mod? Maybe try flagging the OP and asking why it was moved?



 

He is the op


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Chi (Nov 10, 2014)

I would freaking LOVE that. That'd be my dream guitar right there. 28 on the scale! Perfect.


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Nov 10, 2014)

It'd be my first PRS, so sure, why not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

Shimme said:


> He is the op



Uhh... duh?  By OP I mean "original post."


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 11, 2014)

Thread has been moved back and we are back in business! HAVE AT IT, GENTS!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 11, 2014)

NIIIIIIIIIIICE.....uh, I can haz PRS baritone MM 7 string pleez? 

Alternatively,

"Paul, the market is there. The research bears this out. People are clamoring for a Mushok baritone sig seven string. We NEED to do this...SSO demands it!"


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 11, 2014)

I still think it would sell better as just a baritone CU24 without the Mushok branding. 

Amethyst SE7 with a baritone scale? Oh lawd...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 11, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> I still think it would sell better as just a baritone CU24 without the Mushok branding.
> 
> Amethyst SE7 with a baritone scale? Oh lawd...


I'm the same way. An amethyst SE-7 with a 27" or 28" scale?...YES! 

It's tricky to explain, but this was the original topic of discussion...but just from talking to my friend and such...a Mushok has a better chance since it was considered in the past.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhh... duh?  By OP I mean "original post."



Totally misread that! I thought you meant original poster... Somehow that didn't come through to me 



> I still think it would sell better as just a baritone CU24 without the Mushok branding.



Having it as the MM7 though makes it a much easier sell for PRS though as it Mushok already has a fee custom 7s, and they get to keep his name on a variant of one of their more popular models.

I doubt that we'd see a 24 fret version of it though,since Mike is obviously a fan of the humbucker in the 22 fret position. His guitar, his decision.


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 11, 2014)

Or PRS could be amazeballs and release both a baritone CU24 and an MM7

A girl can dream...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

It was moved back?


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd be happy with at least something longer than 25". Oh... and a simple CU24-7 model without the name on the headstock would be even better, unless I'm paying for something like (much) nicer pups. Time to clear out the y2k bands from their roster...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 12, 2014)

blaxquid said:


> I'd be happy with at least something longer than 25". Oh... and a simple CU24-7 model without the name on the headstock would be even better, unless I'm paying for something like (much) nicer pups. Time to clear out the y2k bands from their roster...


Guys, PLEASE STOP THIS.

Stop the bitching for a longer scale SE Custom 24. That was not our original discussion topic, nor was it the deal being discussed by my friend or by PRS. The original idea being vouched for was a SE Mushok 7 and we're sticking with that. 

There is a reason that the title of this thread is: How Would You Guys Like a PRS SE 7 Mushok?


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)

Then, do a poll wth only YES as an answer and block all actual postings. You got a response to that question you asked: "Yes, but no, here's why". I hope my post didn't mess up the marketing data mining bot's algorithm too bad.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 12, 2014)

blaxquid said:


> Then, do a poll wth only YES as an answer and block all actual postings. You got a response to that question you asked: "Yes, but no, here's why". I hope my post didn't mess up the marketing data mining bot's algorithm too bad.


*Learn how to read.
*
If you go back and read my original post, it would do you some good in understanding the purpose of this thread.

This is not a "yes" or "no" question. This is a thread to help me gather support for a SE Mushok 7. According to my friend who has connections, PRS has already offered to do it IF there is enough support to help prove that the market is large enough for such a venture in producing such a guitar. So a "yes" or "no" is not required.

I merely want people to pop in, say they are interested, express interest to PRS' customer service to back the idea, then dip out.

I DO NOT want complaining, trying poor attempts to pitch other ideas through bitching, or whining like a little teenager who is misplaced on a forum. (Just like what you clearly exhibited.)


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, I would very much like that.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bruuuhhh I would totally buy one in a heartbeat. Lets make it happen guys!
PRS has to be intelligent enough to see the market on extended 7s, they have the proof with the SE-7, they have just literally sold out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

Uh... guys...

The Mushok 6 string has been discontinued. 

I REALLY hope this means there's a redesign in the future, or the 7-string one will eventually come. But so far, that's very disappointing.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 12, 2014)

Unlike


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 12, 2014)

blaxquid said:


> Yes, I would very much like that.


Way to edit your response and save the rest of this thread's followers from reading your immaturity.


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Way to edit your response and save the rest of this thread's followers from reading your immaturity.


Not sure I get what you're talking about (withdrawn text? because I'm unaware of it) but make sure you/your source keep us updated on this Mushok situation! Did they drop the 6 string in favour of a 7 string sig model? If so, I'm very much excited.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2014)

PRS released their 2015 product list and the Mushok has been discontinued

PRS Guitars - Products 2015


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup. Mentioned that above. 
Bummed me the .... out.


----------



## geeman8 (Nov 12, 2014)

I would totally buy a Mushok 7 string baritone!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Mentioned that above.
> Bummed me the .... out.



Missed it with the pissing match after it


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll take a 27" 7 string PRS with a Floyd and a three way toggle.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 12, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Alright, chaps.
> 
> So we have a fair amount of interest in making this happen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well lets stay positive, Seeing the move with the Mushok model,I think we're going to see some new 7 because if you think a bit, PRS has been endorsing lately new people like Mark Holcomb,Aaron Marshall...and other 7 string players like Emil Wrestler or M.Mushok. 

They could help a lot to develope a new guitar, because they are 7 string visible players for the community

I don't think they stay only with the SE-7 seeing the market on 7s. We'll see...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 13, 2014)

I concur, they're definitely very supportive of the metal community. It would only make sense to expand their 7-string line. Reminds me, I need to visit a big store of theirs this weekend.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a no brainer. I'd buy one without any hesitation.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok guys, PLEASE contact PRS and express your interest/support of this potential model! (Check my post above.)


----------



## walleye (Nov 16, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ok guys, PLEASE contact PRS and express your interest/support of this potential model! (Check my post above.)



I emailed
I said I would only buy it if it were a 22 fret guitar though


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 20, 2014)

One thing with PRS, they are always adding products to the product list. So never say never when it comes to PRS products!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2014)

I ain't giving up until Winter NAMM.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 20, 2014)

MistaSnowman said:


> One thing with PRS, they are always adding products to the product list. So never say never when it comes to PRS products!!!



Exactly. Wasn't it like 3 months ago that they just dropped that they'd be doing semi-hollow versions of all their S2 guitars along with some lower-wattage Archons? They don't just release every single thing they're doing at one time, I'd say it's pretty reasonable to assume they'd do a 7 string version fast if they thought they could make reasonable cash off it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 22, 2014)

Bumping for visibility....get your email on, guys. Let's make this happen!


----------



## PROVENCHER (Nov 22, 2014)

Since it looks like there is a good chance the Mushok model is cancelled, which will make them worth more, a MD made Custom and Hollowbody would be amazing. If they have to do another signature series, maybe an Marc Rizzo. He shreds on the SE 7.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rpXTbd-dM48


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 30, 2014)

Visibility bump, yo....getchoemailon!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Nov 30, 2014)

Just emailed them, am really sad that they got rid of the 6 string version though.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Dec 3, 2014)

Talks of a new baritone, most likely not a 7 :|


----------



## op1e (Dec 3, 2014)

^Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2014)

Mark Holcolmb or redesigned Mushok?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2014)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Talks of a new baritone, most likely not a 7 :|



It's still good that you posted their response publicly.  Since it's clear they don't plan to/want to look into a 27.7" baritone 7 right now, that points to the fact that continuing to bombard their CS dept with the request to be a bad idea, and really more of an annoyance than actually getting the model put into the works. Lay off the emails, guys.   No baritone 7, but a new baritone 6 is at least good news!  PRS HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Dec 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Mark Holcolmb* or redesigned Mushok?



Duuuuuuuudee I wish


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 3, 2014)

Just knowing that there may be another baritone PRS in the works, no matter the number of strings, is enough of an excuse for me to get all excitebike!


----------



## jwade (Dec 3, 2014)

The implication that they might just put out a baritone is interesting. Putting out a non-Mushok baritone wouldn't be a bad idea at all. A lot of people really love the f**king bird inlays, and it'd be the right time to jump in.

Bummer that there's no baritone 7 coming. Guess we'll just have to make our own!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2014)

jwade said:


> Bummer that there's no baritone 7 coming. Guess we'll just have to make our own!



Agile Hawker 727 Floyd Tribal Blue - RondoMusic.com

Close enough, huh?


----------



## jwade (Dec 4, 2014)

Dude, that's like wanting pizza for supper and settling on a Hot Pocket


----------

